# Canon EOS R3 unboxing by Fro



## Chaitanya (Sep 3, 2021)

Jared Pollin got hands on EOS R3 and here is his unboxing video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2021)

The fact that the first thing he says is that it didn't come in a box, and the next main point is that he can't say anything we don't already know, mean there's really no point in this waste of time.

But thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 3, 2021)

I have Jarid's channel on my watch list as I generally enjoy his content... but even that being said, don't waste your time on this one unless you really love his dry jokes. Nothing really to see here... not even an unboxing.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 4, 2021)

I agree. There was no new info in this video. Wait another few days and I am sure there will be many videos about the R3....


----------

